# New 3 owner - steering wheel vibration



## Kwonp702 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. 1st post here. 

I drove off the lot with a model 3 performance sleeper/stealth tonight. I’m doing my due diligence to find flaws in the car to document back to my delivery center. 

When I accelerate on the freeway a little aggressively I notice the steering wheel vibrates and shakes a little and then settles down after a second. It didn’t happen all the time when accelerating which makes me feel like it’s not normal. 

Is it normal to experience steering wheel vibration during acceleration? Any advice?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Try turning off "lane departure warning".


garsh said:


> Actually, that sounds like "lane departure warning". It vibrates the steering wheel when you get too close to a line on the road.
> Turn that setting off and see if that solves your problem.


Other than that, no, it should not be vibrating.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Kwonp702 said:


> Hi everyone. 1st post here.
> 
> I drove off the lot with a model 3 performance sleeper/stealth tonight. I'm doing my due diligence to find flaws in the car to document back to my delivery center.
> 
> ...


Agreed with @garsh. Were you changing lanes during these accelerations without signalling?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> Agreed with @garsh. Were you changing lanes during these accelerations without signalling?


I don't even think you have to change lanes - you just have to get "kind of close" to a lane line.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Lane departure setting. You can change the settings.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Kwonp702 said:


> Hi everyone. 1st post here.
> 
> I drove off the lot with a model 3 performance sleeper/stealth tonight.


Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum!


----------

